# Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??



## salmohunter (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardies...
bin neu dabei und finde alle Themenbereiche super .
ich finde hier immer jede Menge Infos. & Berichte über das Meeresfischen *aber weniger über Lachs & Forellenfischen mit der Fliege in Norge*.|kopfkrat 
..vielleicht finden sich auf diesem Weg auch ein paar Flififreunde die das gleiche Hobby mit mir teilen....wär super #6 

Außer den jeweiligen Zielen & Terminen könnte man natürlich auch weitere Infos wie Unterkunft und Ausrüstung ( Ruten , Rollen, Fliegen ) usw. mit einfließen lassen..

Ist hierfür genügend Interesse vorhanden ?
Schreibt doch mal eure Meinung.
Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## Gray Ghost (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo Kollege
Da winke ich doch mal aus direkter Nachbarschaft zu dir rüber#h 

Deine Frage ist ja etwas allgemein gehalten.Ich kann nur für mich antworten das ich immer sehr zielgerichtet fahre, als auf Lachs oder Meerforelle oder Forelle/Äsche. Aber nie mal ein bißchen das plus etwas dieses. Da verfranzt man sich nur und gerade Lachsfischen benötigt ja neben Zeit auch Standhaftigkeit.
Also z.B. in diesem Jahr durfte es etwas teurer sein auf Lachs und 4 mit allen Wassern gewaschene Lachsangler aus Hanno-Town machten sich auf zur Gaula um grandios zu scheitern#q aber das ist ein Thema für sich .
Ansonsten gehts 2-3 x im Jahr mit der Fliegenpeitsche nach Skandinavien, das alles zu beschreiben sprengt hier und jetzt den Rahmen.

Wenn du Fragen hast zu einzelnen Gebieten oder Ländern oder was weiß ich nur raus damit, falls ich mit meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung was  beitragen kann ,mach ich das auch.:m 
Gruß Lutz


----------



## fluefiske (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo !
Ich fahre seit 17 Jahren nach Norwegen.Vor 8 Jahren begann ich mit dem Fliegenfischen und habe somit auch andere Landesteile im Innern kennengelernt.Wenn Du Lachs oder Meerforellen fangen willst,mußt Du an die Küste.Forellen und Äschen gibt es in vielen Flüssen der Hedmark und Buskerud.Einige habe ich schon befischt.Nächstes Jahr geht es an den Trysilelva incl. Ljøra und noch einige Nebenflüsse,schätze so ca. 250 Fließ-km und natürlich noch viele Seen.Habe dieses Jahr an einem traumhaften Fluß gefischt,der nirgends erwähnt wird.Türkisgrünes Wasser,nur Berge um mich rum.Sowas geht unter die Haut.In diesen 14 Tagen habe ich keinen einzigen Angler gesehen,und auch keinen Kontrolleur.Diesen Fluß von 30 km Länge,einen türkisfarbenen See von 40 km2 und 250 m Tiefe und noch 10 km vom Auslauf des Sees konnte ich für 70 €,wohlgemerkt für die ganze Saison,befischen.Und Fische habe ich auch gefangen,zwar keine großen,aber die kampfstarken Mittelprächtigen hatten auch Spaß gemacht.
An der Küste findest Du unzählige Lachs-und Meerforellenflüsse für kleines Geld.Wenn ich am Fjord wohne,habe ich somit immer Gelegenheit,diesen Fischen nachzustellen.Das macht sich auch deshalb sehr gut,denn Lachswetter bedeutet in der Regel Sauwetter.Wenn ich dann nicht mit dem Boot rausfahren kann,nehme ich mir eine Tageskarte.Die ist oft rund um die Uhr gültig,dieses Jahr am Flekkeelve von 8 Uhr bis nächsten Morgen 8 Uhr.Leider ohne Erfolg.Aber so konnte ich meine neue,selbstgebaute 2-Hand Lachsrute und die neuen Schußköpfe testen,brachte mir viel Spaß.
Was ich besonders gerne ausübe ist die Fischerei am Fjord mit der Fliegenrute.Pollak und Köhler sind meine Zielfische,die hauen richtig rein.
Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Lutz an,wenn ich weiterhelfen kann,gerne.

Gruß Erich[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img456.*ih.us/img456/8122/norge2005118a4um.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## salmohunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo Lutz, hallo Erich,
erstmal danke für eure Antworten, ich hatte mich in meinem Ansinnen vielleicht etwas ungenau ausgedrückt, mir ging es darum in diesem Forum mal mit Lachsfischern Erfahrungen & Tipps auszutauschen anscheinend gibt es hier aber leider nicht allzuviele davon. 
Nichts desto Trotz habe ich euch beide ja gefunden  das finde ich schonmal gut.
Also nun nochmal ein bissel zu meiner Person ich bin zwar hier im Forum ein Neuling fahre aber seit ca. 20 Jahren zum Lachsfischen nach Norwegen ganz früher auch mal nach Schweden.
Ich war bisher meist in Mittelnorwegen unterwegs also Gaula , Orkla, Stjördal usw. in den letzten 7 Jahren aber überwiegend an Björa, Söra und weiteren Nebenflüssen des Namsen. Mittlerwile kenne ich mich in dieser Region gut aus und kann, wenns mal mit dem Lachs nicht so läuft, auf einige sehr gute Forellenflüsse mit Bachforellen bis 7 Kilo ausweichen...ist ja auch was  

Lutz an welcher Gaulastrecke warst du denn & zu welcher Zeit ? Die Gaula ist eigentlich immer von mitte Juni  Bis mitte Juli sehr gut.
Ich bin dort 5 Jahre an der Raguse Strecke gewesen und habe immer gut gefangen...bis auf ein Jahr mit extremen Hochwasser ..da ging aber auch an Stjördal und Forra nichts)...
Die Gaula wurde mit dann nur zu teuer und ich bin deshalb zum Namsen nach Overhalla...Grong gewechselt..

So genug von mir... ich würde mich freuen wieder von euch zu lesen..
bis dahin Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*



> Bachforellen bis 7 Kilo ausweichen...ist ja auch was


Kann man wohl sagen!
Das würde mich mal interesieren wo Du  da unterwegs bist.


----------



## salmohunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo Thomas,
also ich pesönlich kenne 3 Stellen die alle ca 60 km um Grong herum liegen. ( das ist in Mittelnorwegen Namdalen, Grong, im Hochland )
Meine größte Bachforelle letztes Jahr mit Fliege hatte 5,4 Kilo, mein Norwegischer Freund hat vor 3 Jahren eine von über 8 Kilo mit Köderfisch gefangen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## gofishing (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Ich glaube ich werde nächstes Jahr mindestens einmal nicht schon in DK bremsen.
Solche Bachforelle währe genau dat richtige um meine 4rer HM2 einzufischen. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Boh ey, dann kommen da solche "Kloper" scheinbar öfter raus??
Oder sind das (auch da) die absoluten Ausnahmefische?


----------



## salmohunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Boh ey, dann kommen da solche "Kloper" scheinbar öfter raus??
> Oder sind das (auch da) die absoluten Ausnahmefische?


 
nö...die Viecher sind überwiegend groß kleine gibts natürlich auch aber der Durchschnitt liegt so bei gut 2 Kilo... ...beim Gewicht der Fische kommt es ganz darauf an welche Fliege Du ins Wasser schmeißt #6 ...ääääh....ich kenne natürlich die Richtige...:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*



> Durchschnitt liegt so bei gut 2 Kilo...


Nochmal boah ey!!
Ich kenn aus Norwegens Gewässern eher die 250 Gramm Forellis.
War ich wohl an den falschen unterwegs.


----------



## salmohunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich werde nächstes Jahr mindestens einmal nicht schon in DK bremsen.
> Solche Bachforelle währe genau dat richtige um meine 4rer HM2 einzufischen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Da wünsche ich mal Petri...aber ich würde mindestens eine Numer höher fischen..rein sicherheitshalber ..also ich nehme eine 5-6er Sage RPLX 9 Fuss mit 7er WF auf einer 7/8 Redington AL ..weil bei ner grossen Forelle ist ne guuuute Bremse dringend erforderlich sonst isse wech..#6


----------



## salmohunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal boah ey!!
> Ich kenn aus Norwegens Gewässern eher die 250 Gramm Forellis.
> War ich wohl an den falschen unterwegs.


 
Hm...wo krauchst Du denn da so rum in Norge ??  |kopfkrat   
Also ab Trondheim gibt es eigentlich viele gute Forellengewässer, ich spreche übrigens nicht von Seen sondern von Flusstrecken..in den Seen habe ich bisher auch eher kleinere gefangen.


----------



## Gray Ghost (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Lutz an welcher Gaulastrecke warst du denn & zu welcher Zeit ? Die Gaula ist eigentlich immer von mitte Juni Bis mitte Juli sehr gut.
> Ich bin dort 5 Jahre an der Raguse Strecke gewesen und habe immer gut gefangen...bis auf ein Jahr mit extremen Hochwasser ..da ging aber auch an Stjördal und Forra nichts)...
> Die Gaula wurde mit dann nur zu teuer und ich bin deshalb zum Namsen nach Overhalla...Grong gewechselt..
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter
Sorry das ich verspätet antworte, ich bin im Moment nicht sehr viel online und abends meist hundemüde.
Also,mal ein Outing vorweg, ich bin bei Raguse sogar Clubmitglied im NFC,seit 10 Jahren.Ich war allerdings das letztemal 2000 da.Ich bin immer am Ende der Saison und einmal Anfang der Saison gefahren,das wurde mir aber ab 2000 zu teuer,diese Randwochen hatte er damals auch ganz schön verteuert.Durch Zufall fanden sich in diesem Jahr ein paar Interessenten zusammen,unter anderem der in Hannover ansässige Orvis-Händler den du wahrscheinlich auch kennst.Durch seine Kontakte zu Rag. und meine Clubmitgliedschaft konnten wir mit dem Meister einen halbwegs bezahlbaren Kurs aushandeln und pachteten für 10 Angeltage den seit 2 Jahren angebotenen Bogen-Söndre-Beat, ca. 15 KM Flußaufwärts der NFC-Kernstrecken, samt historischen Bogen-Haus. Alles wunderschön, wir konnten uns alleine in unserem Beat austoben, nur waren leider wenig Fische da. Wir waren in der ersten Augusthälfte oben.Nunja,Lachsfischen mit Mißerfolg halt, aber wir(4 Personen)sind alles erfahrene Lachsangler und hatten trotzdem viel Spaß.Meiner Erfahrung nach und auch nach Gesprächen mit anderen Lachsfischern in den letzten Jahren fischt die Gaula oberhalb des Gaulfossens ab ca.1.7. ganz gut.Wer die Möglichkeit hat unterhalb des Gaulfossens zu fischen kann das auch schon im Juni erfolgversprechend versuchen.
In den letzten Jahren war ich an einer privaten Strecke an der Orkla,wäre die Gaualmöglichkeit nicht gekommen wäre ich wohl auch 2005 an die Orkla gefahren.
Ich gebe dir Recht das man gerade zu Forellenfischen in Norge immer recht wenig liest.Gerne davon mehr.

Gruß Lutz
PS : Wir hatten mit 4 Anglern sagenhafte 6 Lachse!!


----------



## salmohunter (1. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo Lutz,
danke für Deine Antwort ist aber interessant zu lesen das Du in etwa die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hast wie ich aber wer an der Gaula nicht Ken Sawada oder Mike Oldfied heißt ( die dort teilweise Monate lang fischen  )
hat es schon schwerer gut zu fangen.
Die Strecke unterhalb des Vossens ist auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ein Freund hat dort Jahrelang in der Topsaison gefischt und meißt auch nichts gefangen. ( er blinkert allerdings ausschließlich ).
Wie dem auch sei in den letzten 4 Jahren ist nirgends richtig gut gefangen worden. 
Ich werde deshalb mit einem Freund nächstes Jahr in Südnorwegen einige Lachsflüsse abklappern und mal schauen wie es da aussieht. Zumindest entfällt schonmal die stressige Anfahrt ( ca. 12 Std. ab Hann. ) und billiger ist es auch. 
Ich hoffe nur das wir dann dort auch irgendwo unsere gewohnten Monsterforellen wie weiter nördlich finden....für die Zeit wo es mit Lachs schlechter aussieht.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Matzinger (1. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

@salmonhunter:
Ist mir zwar peinlich hier zu antworten, aber ich muß mich outen:
Ich habe noch nicht mit der Fliegenrute gefischt (wenn mit Fliege, dann ausschließlich mit Sbiru).
Solltest Du in 2006 in den Süden fahren: Schau´Dir mal in meinem Profil meinen Reisebericht über die Otra und die Mandalselva an. Außer zum Lachsangeln bin ich täglich an die Otra-Strecke nach Evje gefahren. Hier gibt es einige wunderschöne Rauschen und Wasserfälle. Die Plätze habe ich im Bericht beschrieben.
Ich habe geblinkert und mit Wurm geangelt und sehr schöne Bachforellen und Kanadische Bachsaiblinge bis 40 cm gefangen. Zwar keine Riesen, aber immerhin. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch kapitale Jungs ? Wer weiß ? In der Strömung machen sie an der Match mit 16er Hauptschnur jedenfalls mächtig Alarm.

Vielleicht werde ich in 2006 mal an den Numedalslagen fahren wenn es die Familie zulässt.(www.numedalslagen.no , www.brufoss.no). Sieht klasse aus und ist nicht nur für Flifi only.
Bei Egersund mündet auch noch (laut Internet) ein guter Fluß ein. Hier habe ich den Link gerade nicht parat.

Also: Petri Heil und laß´mir noch ein paar Salmons drin.


----------



## salmohunter (1. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo Matzinger,
Danke für den Tip, und penlich muss Dir das nicht sein ich habe auch zuerst mit Spinnfischen angefangen und bin erst später zum Fliegenfischen gekommen..das wirst Du zwangsläufig auch . In Norge habe ich aber festgestellt das man wenn es warm ist deutlich besser mit der Fliege fängt..bei hohem Wasser greife ich allerdings auch noch zur Spinnrute ..mit ner Bleikopfmühlkoppe erlebt man da manchmal sein blaues wunder ..
Falls Du in der Region noch was finden solltest wär es nett das auch zu Posten weil wir im Süden nicht so viel kennen..wir werden übrigens so ab ca. ende Juni anfang Juli für 2 Wochen in der Gegend rumkrebsen..vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Matzinger (1. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Na dann mach´mal Deine Finger klar zum surfen:

www.mandalselva.no (hier stehen fast alle Südnorge-Laxflüsse drin)
www.waterproof.as
www.fiskersiden.no
www.otralax.no

Für einige Wochen hast Du jetzt zu lesen.

Unter www.numedalslagen hast Du auch noch einige Links. Sehr interessant ist das Diskussionsforum über das Lachsfischen im Numedalslage. Wenn Du dort ein bißchen scrollst, findest Du eine Internetseite vom User "Roar". Richtig gute website mit mächtig vielen Fotos.


----------



## salmohunter (1. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Dankäääääää....
da gehe ich gleich mal ran ........


----------



## Matzinger (4. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

@Salmohunter: Bist Du jetzt schlauer ?


----------



## salmohunter (5. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo Matzinger,
ja danke die Links sind super, nur den Roar habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Habe aber schon festgestellt das einige gute Unterkünfte bereits ausgebucht sind. Es scheinen also doch einige zum fischen in die Region zu fahren. 
Aber egal, wir wollten nächstes jahr eh "nur " geeignete Flußstrecken suchen und die Region erkunden. Gefischt soll aber natürlich auch werden und zwar reichlich.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Jirko (5. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

hallo dieter #h

hab mal´n büschen gestöbert... hier das unterforum für den numedalslågen... und da die page von roar #h


----------



## fluefiske (5. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Mensch Jirko,mußt Du einem das antun !! Bei diesen Bildern läuft einem ja der Sabber in die Socken :q
Gruß Erich


----------



## salmohunter (6. November 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Norge..( Lax & Forelle )wer fährt wann wohin ??*

Hallo Jirko,
danke nu habe sogar ich es gefunden, so kenne ich die Lachsstrecken in Norge seehr Goil , wenn da nur nicht die norwegische Version von Smokis Ellis im Hintergrund laufen würde  .
Aber ich denke das ich mir das im nächsten Jahr mal ganz geeeenau ansehen werde.

Gruß Dieter


----------

